# Puppy Coat Question



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

shaving it down will have nothing to do with how (quality) or long it takes for adult coat to come in. Shaving down DOES make the process of coat change easier (When matts happen in the blink of an eye


I love Bella's soft baby coat- but god i hate scissoring it- i can't wait for adult coat


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

It may be easier to brush and maintain short, but otherwise there's no reason why you shouldn't leave it long. Jasper didn't come out of his puppy cut until last week, and that was only because he needs to be in the continental for show. 

As long as you're doing okay with maintenance and enjoying it--keep it long !


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel just turned 8 mths and his adult coat has started to come in. For the first time he starts to get mat near his ears. I'm taking him to his groomer and have a short utility cut, hopefully that will make brushing easier for me.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Many groomers view the soft puppy coat with disdain. I think that folks who groom for a living prefer the harder adult coat because it holds a scissored pattern better. If you like the softer puppy coat and it is not mating then there is no reason not to keep it on. It will be gone soon enough.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

My groomer was actually sad when I asked her cut the soft puppy hair short but she did it as it was easier for me. Since then, we've gone even shorter because she was starting to mat just from me looking at her! But it's much easier for me to care for now! I agree, though, keep her coat at whatever length you like!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Even if you shave her down, she will still have soft, puppy hair. The adult hair will come when its ready - regardless of whether you shave her down or not.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would let clients keep puppy hair if THEY MAINTAIN it fairly good at home. I realize there are going to be mats but if the entire dog is so matted, I sugget a shorter clip to them.....its better than me telling them they are lazy slobs who shouldn't own a poodle if they cant get a comb to it once or twice a week at the minimum.

I let them keep all their dignity and I gently make suggestions. If its matted but they LOVE it long...so be it. I take the puppy and begin dematting with Les-Pooch PRE bath detangling spray. I charge a minimum of $45 an hour. I will do whatever the client wants, but I get paid much less to zip it all off. I can move on to other dogs quickly and not take hours on one poodle pup.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

lik p2p says, the issue is us groomers run into folks who don't know how to brush- don't brush- or are well cluelss. 

BUT there are also the groomers out there who only ever wnt to do shave downs. it's quick it's 'easier' and can get more dogs through the door in a day.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

there is some validity to what that groomer suggested according to some breeders/show people. 

I've been told and heard it suggested first hand by a show breeder to shave the puppies down at a very young age to harden the coat. If you've ever spent any time around or working with puppy coats, you will see that the first hair is straight and as it grows, it begins to curl at the folicle, yet the older hair is still straight. Then, as the puppy ages, the guard hairs start to come in and they grow at a slower rate. All this difference in hair textures is what can cause so much problem as it relates to "coat change" 

By eliminating that very first soft straight hair, it WILL make the coat easier to work and allow the coarse outter coat (guard hairs) to come thru all that puppy fluff. 

I will do whatever the client ask's and have had several that wanted to keep that coat. After they have been advised as to upkeep, the pup would eventually come in and get clippered shorter because of matting. Wouldn't it be better (if it can't be maintained at home), to choose to clip it down to a more managable length (clipper comb) and give the adult coat a chance to catch up


----------

